# Limited Time Sale on Pork Butts at Kroger



## pops6927 (Feb 28, 2013)

My ad this Wed. adverrtised "Pork Shoulder Butts, whole in COV, 79¢ / lb., limit 2, Kroger Card and $10 minimum purchase, Thursday 2/28 - Sunday 3/03 ".  Normally it is 2 packs in COV, total 4 butts.  Great deal and lowest price I've seen in a lonnnng time!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks Pops! Will have to look Sunday. Our ads dont change until then. The one here had St. Louis style ribs for $2.99 this week. 

Kat


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 1, 2013)

Yup was there this morning. $2.49 lb for butts. Dont know when our ads come out.


----------



## fagesbp (Mar 1, 2013)

They are probably getting cheap everywhere. I bought a bunch at $1.19 a lb at my local grocery store. That's the cheapest I have seen in 5 years I think, the last time they were .99. If I found them for .79, I'd fill every empty inch of my freezer and enjoy making sausage every weekend for months.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 1, 2013)

nepas said:


> Yup was there this morning. $2.49 lb for butts. Dont know when our ads come out.


Our ads come out:

Kroger.....Sunday

Food Lion......Wednesday

Publix........Thursday

Pig.......Wednesday

Kens IGA.....Monday

No 3 day sale at our Krogers this week, but Kens has some pretty good deals on beef this week.


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 1, 2013)

No butts at our King Soopers (Kroger affiliate). They did have pork loins for $2.99/lb.I just bought the two pack from Sam's...$1.58/lb.


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 1, 2013)

Sam's case price was $1.15 yesterday in Wausau. Cheapest price I've paid so far.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 1, 2013)

I looked online at Krogers and the ones here still have stuff for this week...ending on Saturday.  The cheapest I have seen them was at a local run store...for $1.29 this week.  I got 3 of them....couldn't fit any more in the freezer.  Dang it!

Kat


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 1, 2013)

Just looked at the ad. Our Kroger-owned store only has "pork roast shoulder" for $1.79 lb.

I just picked up a couple frozen butts yesterday at Cash & Carry for $1.19 lb., along with 3 racks of BB ribs $2.47 lb, and a whole packer brisket of corned beef at $2.49 lb.


----------



## nwohiosmoke (Mar 1, 2013)

I just bought a picnic for $0.99/lb... Needless to say I'm smoking tonight!!


----------



## darock159 (Mar 2, 2013)

I picked up two 9 lb butts at Hyvee for $.99/lb.  One is going in the smoker tonight and the other is going in the freezer


----------



## bobcats110 (Mar 2, 2013)

Got two on Friday - and my freezer is literally packed or would have picked up two more today.  Great price!!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 3, 2013)

This morning looked in the Ad in the Sunday paper....nuttin!  NUTTIN!  No sales here at our local Krogers for those.

Dang!

Kat


----------



## smokeamotive (Mar 3, 2013)

Went and picked up a belly yesterday for bacon. Don't know the PPlb but it was $41.00 and change for a 15 lb belly (skin on). His case price on butts was $2.78 lb. Not much of a deal there. Thats about the same price as the (each) price at the grocery.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 3, 2013)

Cheapest i have found around here is Sams @ $1.29lb


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 3, 2013)

Seen the Sunday flyer for Winn Dixie...   $1.19lb ....   3 days only .....    $1.99 is the lowest I've ever seen it here


----------



## michael ark (Mar 3, 2013)

Cash saver and hays has them for .99 cents here.


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 3, 2013)

I bought a case from Sam's the other day to make a few different sausages and want to try brining one for ham. I have been reading about lean butts others have been getting but this is what I had.













DSCN7616.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Mar 3, 2013






I did find one that will go in the brine after some trimming. These babies were built for sausage. I made some Italian, bolonga. and kabonosy so far and the extra fat has been making everything delicious.


----------



## coaldust (Mar 4, 2013)

I went by the local Kroger (Mckinney, Tx) and bought 2 cry-vac packs (4 pork shoulders @ .79) put all 4 in my brine mixture to brine at least 48 hours, will rinse

and smoke 2 of them tonight and wrap and freeze the other 2 to smoke at a later date. Can You Say, "Pulled Pork"?

I use a Smok Hollow propane smoker with the AMNS pellet smoke tube and go for approx 10hrs.


----------

